# Thinking Burr Oak but have questions



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

Thinking about spending a little time at Burr Oak this summer camping with the wife. We plan on doing some canoeing and I would do some fishing. I saw on the State Parks brochure that the lake is no wake, but I saw somewhere else that it has a 10hp limit. Which should I believe? Also, I found a post from JignPig Guide showing some nice sized LM, are there decent sized Crappie, Gills, and Saugeye in there? Not really into cats, but they'll do. Can we launch the canoe from the tent campsite or must we truck it to a ramp area? Any info will help us decide if this is where we want to go. Thanks and tight lines.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

It is known as a bass lake. You can catch decent crappies but you have to sort through a lot of small ones. I don’t believe they have stocked saugeyes in a long time. Most of them would go down the spillway. You should have no issues sliding a canoe in at dock 3.


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

Thank you. I notice there doesn't seem to be a minimum legal size for Crappie there, so I guess it makes sense most never get a chance to grow. Still, even the small ones can be fun to catch and if I catch a few decent sized ones we could have fresh fish for dinner. I will probably target LM mostly, but C&R those.


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Statewide there is no size limit for Crappie. Creel and size limits are waterbody specific as defined in the regs.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

It's no wake for boats with bigger than 10 HP motors. You have a 10 or under and you can run wide open.


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

Bassbme said:


> It's no wake for boats with bigger than 10 HP motors. You have a 10 or under and you can run wide open.


Thank you. I wondered if that was the case. Personally, in my canoe, I would rather be passed by a boat blasting by on plane than one with a 9.9 plowing along without enough power to get up.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

Bur oak is absolutely loaded with crappie but the problem is that they are stunted fish. But I’m sure the bass love them. Perfect size to gobble down. The size limit isn’t affecting the growth in this lake. You can easily go catch dozens and dozen of crappie but finding one over 8 inches will be tough. Lake Logan/ Dow lake is the same way. As far as the saugeye go they are likely very few and far between as it’s been quite some years since it was stocked as flathead mentioned. Really nice bass lake though.


----------

